# Anybody sold a domain name?



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

I bought a turf-related domain name several years ago. Shortly after I bought it I had a few different companies offer to buy it from me, but since I used the domain name as my company name none of the offers were enough to make me sell. Now I'm coming to the realization I really don't need to keep it, but I do think it's worth something.

If anyone here has marketed or auctioned a domain name I'd love to hear your experiences.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

A guy at work has sold some for around 10k/each. There is one he his holding on to and has been offered like 50k for it.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I know GoDaddy has a domain auction site. There are others. You might look for similar names/genre and see what they are going for.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Out of curiosity what's the domain?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Out of curiosity what's the domain?


Pretty sure it's not ATY :lol: That would be one hell of a snipe.


----------



## wartee (Mar 27, 2018)

J_nick said:


> Out of curiosity what's the domain?


reelmower.com


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

That would be a hell of a redirect domain for our dudes at Swardman. &#129323;


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> That would be a hell of a redirect domain for our dudes at Swardman. 🤫


No kidding, put some SEO and ADs on it that redirects there and boom... money


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Snapnames.com or Sedo.com you can also try flippa.com but that is more for complete sites.


----------

